# What the Bleep do We KNow



## Bexx (Oct 28, 2005)

Anyone seen it? Discuss!


----------



## user4 (Oct 28, 2005)

what is that?


----------



## Bexx (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh sorry! LOL! its a movie. Its about creating your own reality. Hard to explain...but I was just curious if anyone had and what they think.


----------



## user4 (Oct 30, 2005)

hmmm, i've never seen it... maybe i'll check it out!


----------



## BeckMac (Oct 30, 2005)

I saw it. I thought it was really good!! Sometimes a bit cheesy with the actual acting scenes, but overall I think really interesting and thought-provoking.


----------



## Bexx (Oct 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeckMac* 
_I saw it. I thought it was really good!! Sometimes a bit cheesy with the actual acting scenes, but overall I think really interesting and thought-provoking._

 
Have you heard of any of the contributors? Any of the professors or scholars? THe water part was the most intriguing to me!


----------

